# Would you use a Do-It-yourself shop to work on your own car?



## Daviddadi (Aug 19, 2013)

I saw this place online. A DIY Garage located in Baldwin park and open to the public which rent bays, lift, tools and equipments so you can work on your own car. It looks like a good solution for many problems when working at home, such as cant find the right tool or need part when you are half way through the job.
This is their website and you can see some picture on their facebook page: Your Dream Garage 
www.facebook.com/yourdreamgarage


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't because I already have access to a garage, but for those that don't, it can be a real back saver if you have a big project and would otherwise have to work on the ground.


----------

